# 650gph on Eheim 2213?



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

ok, heres a crazy idea, i want more flow though my 50 gal corner tank but i also don't want more pumps in the tank and the stand is to small to fit a larger canister filter than an Eheim 2213(that plus an AC70/300 HOB) so here is my thought, i would remove the impeller on my Eheim and out on the return line place an Aquamedic Ocean Runner 2500 650gph pump to up the flow, i don't know what the head loss would be at about 3 feet but it should be something...
i also figure i could put a ball valve on there to reduce flow if need be, but heres my question, can the Eheim handle that much pressure and flow going though it without leaking and/or exploding? or is this just a stupid idea?


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

oh i found out that the head loss is about 500 GPH at 1 meter, so can a 2213 handle 5x stock flow?


----------



## iointerrupt (Feb 16, 2007)

fishdude1984 said:


> oh i found out that the head loss is about 500 GPH at 1 meter, so can a 2213 handle 5x stock flow?


Luckily people have attempted this before you.

Here is an old (15 years ago) post on thekrib that talks about putting a 600gph pump on an Eheim 2017. And the relevant part:



> The lid came blasting off completely as I lunged for the plug.


Then again, they installed the pump on the input side of the filter...


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I wouldn't risk it. Eheims run under modest negative internal pressure. 5x that flow would probably suck the inlet fitting right into the can, flood your house, kill your stock, pizzor teh neighbors... all in all, a real PITA.


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

thanks for the posts, ya, i kinda thought it was a crazy idea and would not work like i wanted, but i thought i would see what other people thought before i ran out and bought the pump, dose anyone know what size if any, pump would work to up the flow safely? maybe a 250-300gph pump?


----------



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

This is an old post but I will weight in. The referenced post on the krib is cautionary but flies in the face of common sense. The poster puts the pump on the input side of the canister. That pressurises the canister. This would tend to blow apart the canister if the pump pressure it too high. The original design of the eheim puts the pump on the output side of the canister. That puts a negative pressure on the canister. This pulls the canister together and improves its seal. In fact this is how all canisters are designed. Pump pulls the water through the media and sucks the canister housing together. 
However a 650 gph pump is way big and I would not attempt it on either side of the canister.


----------



## RickRS (Dec 20, 2010)

Very good point, lanceduffy. If one was attempting to use an external pump, putting it as you suggest makes the most sense.


----------



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

Now, I am using a blueline 20 HD on a eheim 2213. Of course the blueline is on on the discharge side of the canister. I have 2 liters of ADA Bio Rio in the canister. There is no media basket, just a makeshift version of the eheim lattice screens on the top and bottom of the media. 

I ran it for a month with the blueline and the impeller of the 2213 removed. The blueline was a big improvement over the flow of the 2213 but still not what I had expected. 

This week I put the impeller back in the 2213 and hooked up the power to both. I think that the flow is now what I had wanted. 

PM me if you want me to post the flow I am currently getting.


----------

